# Success Story



## annie8187 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi all,I have browsed this forum many times in my journey with IBS. I have had IBS-D for six years, and have been having IBS related anxiety for 3 years. I had to leave my old job because I wasn't able to go to the bathroom anytime I needed to, along with all the other fears that come along with constant "epidsodes" of needing a bathroom IMMEDIATELY. I have been lucky to have a very supportive fiance, but even he was slightly upset that we couldn't do some of the fun activities couples do (e.g. hiking, travelling). Over the last 3 years I was scared of long car trips, driving with anyone other than my finace, going to the grocery store, exams, dentist and doctor's appointments, walking/hiking, the movie theatre etc etc etc. It got to the point where I was getting too scared to even leave the house, because I was afraid of being away from a toilet.I tried the IBS audio program 100 (which did help for a few months), mindfulness meditation, other hypnotherapy, talk therapy etc. I cut almost everything from my diet, saw a dietician, tried numerous homeopathic treatments (peppermint, psyllium, flax, probiotics) I also found that starting a serious exercise regime helped for a few weeks. However; after the money was spent and the excitement wore off I always ended up back to my usual self, a mess of stress running to the bathroom 4-5 times a day. It got to the point where I could no longer tell if it was food or anxiety that was setting me off. The aprehension of even going grocery shopping (even though there is a bathroom there!) sent me to the bathroom.After 3 years I finally said enough is enough and asked my doctor to put me on an SSRI. He prescribed me Cipralex which is the Canadian version of Lexapro. The first few weeks were rough. I ended up having my first ever panic attack where I literally thought I was dying, and ended up in emerg. I missed a few days of work because going on the medication makes you feel shaky and a mess. However; I stuck with it and I am so glad I did.I am now on 15mg of Cipralex (Lexapro) and it has changed my life. I could not be more thankful for this drug. I would say it takes about 2-3 months to really start feeling the effects so you have to be willing to stick with the initial yucky-ness. I do not feel like a zombie, I still feel the full range of emotions, I just feel like I think and ruminate less. I no longer obsess about leaving the house and planning my route-I just leave. I have a more carefree attitude, and when it comes to going to the washroom I now just think "I'll deal with it if it comes up", as opposed to being obsessed with where the washrooms are and how I may be feeling that day. The drug has also been constipating for me which after 6 years of IBS-D is incredible. I still feel a bit apprehensive about a few big events (e.g. my wedding!!) but I have a feeling that is pretty normal I am 24 and I try to eat healthy and exercise regularly and I am generally opposed to the overuse of medications etc. However; I believe that the stress and anxiety I was feeling on a daily basis were potentially much more harmful to my body than this SSRI ever could be. Either way I now feel like I am actually living! Before I was a shell of the bubbly, outgoing person I used to be. I see a lot of people on these forums who feel the way I did, that there is no hope, that your life will never be good again and that people do no understand. I encourage everyone to talk to their doctors and hopefully they may find something that works as well for them as this did for me. I still have a journey ahead of me. When the time comes for us to start a family I will likely have to stop taking my SSRI and deal with the reprecussions. Until then I hope that these good feelings continue, and that this time acts as a much needed break from the stress and anxiety. I wish you all the best and hope to report back next year that I am still feeling good, and made it through my wedding ceremony without a potty break! Best.


----------

